# Soft Nougat Recipe?



## shichangchu (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been trying to find a softer nougat recipe but google is not being very helpful. I'm looking for a recipe that will produce a texture similar to the nougat in a Snickers bar. Any help or direction would be extremely helpful.


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

Look for either of Peter Greweling's books, either the Professional Chocolates or the At Home version, he has recipes for a Snicker bar or Three Musketeer's type of soft nougat.  They both work very well.


----------



## chocotuile (Oct 19, 2011)

If you undercook the sugar, it'll give you a softer nougat, overcook, harder nougat. Even 4 degrees under will give a completely different nougat texture.

http://chocotuile.blogspot.com/


----------

